# New Mixer



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Ordered a new powered mixer for our band from lamusic.ca. It's a Peavey XR8300 600 watts (2 x 300). Trouble is that it has been 12 days now and no sign of it. Two phone calls and one e-mail later and they say they have not got it from Peavey yet but will ship as soon as they get it. This is my first time with lamusic....anybody have any experiance with them?


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

That stinks, Tarl. I've been tempted to try them out, but I'm not so sure now. They should have let you known up front that they didn't have it in stock.  

Can you cancel your order? Perhaps Gary at MTS Sound here in town can give you a good deal - he's a pretty good guy and about the only musical equipment dealer in town that I've never heard anyone complain about. I got my Boogie Mark IIC+ from him a few years back for $800 on a consignment sale and even though I wanted to grab it and run he absolutely insisted that I take it home on approval first since being a consignment he wouldn't be able to refund my money if it didn't work out - he's a stand-up guy.

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I,m going to give them until Tuesday to at least have it on the way to me or I will cancel and go elsewhere. I,ve heard good things about MTS but have never dealt with them. Thanks for the tip.....they may be an alternative.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I guess they shipped it Friday....should be here Monday.


----------



## mirthvader (Aug 24, 2006)

They are a decent brick and mortar store and since they have a real store it is difficult for them to run away or disappear. I am sure it will come when they get it.


----------

